# "Fish Call"



## Billy Mumphrey (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm not sure how I feel about this, not because of the ethics of it but with the number of idiots out during the elk hunt constantly squeaking their "Hoochie Mama" calls I'm worried this will just annoy me.

But good for the kid on being creative:

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=36459634&nid=1288&title=16-year-old-creates-fish-call-raises-over-75k&s_cid=queue-1


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

i thought the fish call was....

"here fish, fish, fish, fish
here fish, fish, fish, fish"

Hell, always worked for my grandpa.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

It works! I actually saw it in action back in Shell Beach. LA. As a matter of fact I have invested in his invention. Not sure if it works on freshwater species but it works on Speckled Trout and Redfish for real!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

ram2h2o said:


> It works! I actually saw it in action back in Shell Beach. LA. As a matter of fact I have invested in his invention. Not sure if it works on freshwater species but it works on Speckled Trout and Redfish for real!


Leave it to a cajun boy.....LOL


----------

